# Premiere 6.5 und Mpeg2



## mcsack (6. Februar 2003)

Moin Moin
Ich habe da ein Problem mit einem stück film . Mit Premiere 6.5 habe ich ein Film geschnitten dann als SVCD gerippt und auf Cd gebrannt . Mein Problem ist das sieht völlig Sch.... aus . Ich hänge mal ein Bild ran . Kann man da noch was machen ?? Ich habe leider das original schon wieder gelöscht , hmm nicht so toll glaube ich .
Ausgangsmaterial war . Sony TRV 130   - bearbeiten mit Premiere 6.5 und gerippt mit CinCraE v2.66 .


Danke


----------



## goela (7. Februar 2003)

Dies sieht ja in der Tat sch... aus! Hast Du die Bitrate zu klein eingestellt? Sieht meiner Meinung nach fast so aus!

Übrigens, ich rippe mein DV-Material immer mit TMPEG im Verbund mit VirtualDub.

Interessiert? Dann lies Dir mal folgenden Thread durch!

Hier mal reinschauen...


----------



## mcsack (7. Februar 2003)

*Premiere*

Moin
Also gut ich werde das alle smal testen und sehen was dabei rauskommt .

Vielen Dank und bis dann


----------



## mcsack (10. Februar 2003)

*Wer kennt diese Fehlermeldung*

Moin
@goela 
Habe mir deine Anleitung mal zu gemüte gefürht und will das mal testen. Leider bekomme ich nicht alle filter zusammen da einige Links schon tot sind . 
Jetzt habe ich das Video als Microsoft Avi abgespeichert und wenn ich es jetzt in Virtual Dub öffnen will kommt folgendes ...
Kann mir da einer helfen was der nun noch von mir will !?


----------



## goela (10. Februar 2003)

Ist das AVI ein DV-AVI? Wenn ja, dann lade Dir die DEMO-Version des DV-Codes von Mainactor herunter und installiere diesen.
Wenn Du diesen Installiert hast, kannst Du auch ohne Umkonvertierung DV-AVIs in VirtualDub öffnen.

Welche Filter brauchst Du denn noch?


----------



## mcsack (11. Februar 2003)

*Filter*

moin
also diese beiden Filter finde ich nicht !!

smart smoother filter 
dynamic noise reduction
Dv Codes von hier ???


----------



## goela (11. Februar 2003)

> Dv Codes von hier ???


Richtig! Das Wasserzeichen wird nicht eingeblendet, da Du ja diesen Codec nur zum Lesen verwendest und das Wasserzeichen nur beim Schreiben im DV-Format erscheint.

Schau mal unter:
Filter  

Ansonsten musst Du nur im Google suchen. Dann findest Du diese sicherlich.


----------



## mcsack (11. Februar 2003)

*Filter*

Moin
Danke unter Filtern hatte ich bereits nachgesehen . Ich werde dann mal mit Google suchen .

Bis dann !


----------



## goela (11. Februar 2003)

Komisch! Ich habe meine Filter erst vor kurzem dort heruntergeladen! Sind die Links tot? Habs nicht ausprobiert!


----------



## mcsack (11. Februar 2003)

*Filter*

Moin
Nein das nicht aber ich kann unter Filter und auch Download nichts finden !


----------



## goela (11. Februar 2003)

Du must in der Rubrik "Mine" schauen. Dort kannst Du den "Smart Smoother Filter" herunter laden.

Aber hier hast Du den download link:
Smart Smoother Filter
Dynamic noise reduction


----------



## mcsack (12. Februar 2003)

*Filter*

Moin
Und Danke


----------



## mcsack (19. Februar 2003)

*Virtuel Dub*

Moin
Wenn ich mit VDub ein Video ränder kann es sein das es hier auch die 4 GB begrenzung gibt ?? Ich benutze Windows ME !! Meine Dateien sind jedenfalls immer nur 4 GB groß und als fehlermeldung kommt avi hat das falsche Format .


----------



## goela (19. Februar 2003)

Ja! Da Du WinME verwendest hast Dein Dateisystem FAT32 und das ist auf 4GB limitiert. Du kannst aber bei VirtualDub eine Einstellung vornehmen, wo Du das Limit der Ausgabedatei festlegen kannst. Ist diese Grenze erreicht, beginnt VD mit einer neuen Datei!

Leider kann ich Dir im Moment nicht sagen, wo die Einstellung zu finden ist - musst mal schauen!


----------

